# Fuente regulada o no regulada



## fernanda (Nov 30, 2007)

Cual es la definición de cada una de ellas, y cual sería un circuito de una fuente no regulada.


----------



## Elvic (Nov 30, 2007)

bueno una fuente no regulada es simplemente el puente de diodos y un capacitor no mantiene el voltaje constante ni corriente.
A mayor carga mas corriente y se cae el voltaje, pues el capacitor de que se usa como filtro no puede por si solo mantener le nivel de DC pues la descarga es muy elevada.


mira el siguiente documento

http://www.labc.usb.ve/gfernandez/Ec_3881/docs/Enero_Marzo_2006/Fuente no regulada.doc


una fuente regulad mantiene un "voltaje constante" y corriente,


----------

